# Trainers in Virginia?



## Noble (Mar 8, 2012)

Can someone recommend me any good Schutzhund trainers in Virginia?


----------



## TCAP1 (Mar 28, 2012)

i know there are a few in the area, do not have any first hand experience with any of them, just stories. 

met a couple people at local pet stores that are from a few - Cullens mom ("vabchfamily" ?) has some first hand experience with them. PM her she will be about to tell you the good stuff.

good luck


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Where in Virginia?


----------



## GermanShepherds6800 (Apr 24, 2011)

I know a group in western VA, one in Northern VA and one in Va Beach. I do not know what part of the state you are located.


----------

